# Direct to cup / shot glass ?



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

ive been making my americanos by pulling the shot into lined shot glasses, then pouring it into my normal cup, mainly because if i tried to do it direct to the cup id have no idea how much was in there

im wondering what you guys do, if direct to cup how do you know how much is in there, do you time it once you have it perfected with the correct grind, do you know what 1 or 2oz looks like, do you watch the colour coming out and know when to stop ?

the reason im asking is by pulling into shot glasses and then pouring it into my cup im losing all the crema, as i pour the espresso in, the majority of the crema sticks to the side of the shot glass, i dont know if thats just something to ignore but id like it in my cup lol


----------



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

My homework from yesterday brun...






Al


----------



## Sam__G (Sep 4, 2011)

Always into the cup. You'll soon instinctively know when youre at your desired vokume. Also depends on when blinding starts to occur anyway, assuming you're not still using a pressurized pf...


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Brun - When dialling in new beans I tend to place my scales under the PF and place my cup on the scales to weigh the volume


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

The way I do it.


Put a bit of hot water in the bottom of my mug to warm it

Put a bit of water in the bottom of my jug to warm it

Pull my double into an espresso cup

Pour away the warming water from my mug

Pour in the double from the espresso cup.

Use the little bit of hot water from the jug to rinse the espresso cup into my mug so I get all the creama out

Refil the jug with hot water

Top up the mug from the jug.


Hey presto. All my crema is in my mug and a great tasting Americano


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

Never thought of doing that, cheers


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 19, 2011)

I tend to vend an espresso straight into the cup but every now and then I do poor one into a measured shot glass just to recalibrate myself.

With regards to adding water to espresso for an americano or simple white coffee I tend to fill the mug/cup with hot water first and then vend the espresso straight into the mug/cup. This destroys far less of the crema and gives a lovely looking mug of coffee. Vending the espresso and then adding hot water destroys most of the crema.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

ChrisP said:


> Vending the espresso and then adding hot water destroys most of the crema.


All depends how you pour the water in. If you're using a milk jug you can angle the mug right and all the water kind of slips underneath by running down the edge. If you just lob it in the top or take it directly from the steam wand I can imagine it does wash away the crema quite a bit.


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah you can keep the crema if carefull. I just find it much easier to pour the espresso in last as you don't need to use a jug or be careful.


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

I'd love to put it direct into the cup, but my cups won't fit under and I've no idea when I should stop


----------



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

brun said:


> I'd love to put it direct into the cup, but my cups won't fit under and I've no idea when I should stop


Then take off the silver part and just put the cup in the plastic tray - plenty room but be sure to wipe the bottom of the cup before you put it on the white tablecloth.

Al


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Simply put, if you have calibrated your shots first then afterwards all you should need to do is dose and grind consistently and then brew directly into the cup, then use a timer to know when to stop.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

brun said:


> I've no idea when I should stop


If you know your shot is going to be about 25s then you could always guestimate a bit


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

Good ideas in here, thanks, I'm gonna start another thread so I can take this sonewhere else


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

I pre warm my cup, get the Espresso ready to pull, boil the kettle, fill my cup up about half way or so, pull the shot on top of the hot water for about 23-25 seconds, or it's a fast shot then less.... slip milk down the side of the cup which doesn't break the crema, just try it, if you haven't already, once you pull a few shots you know what's right.


----------

